# What to bring to show and tell on 'Q' week?



## CarolynS

I am looking for something to send to school tomorrow for show and tell for my son. It must start with a Q. He wants to do something besides quarter and queen. He says that's what everyone will have. We sent in Oreos for 'O' week.


----------



## calgal

Q-tips. Q-tips.


----------



## Luanne

How about a quilt?

Or a question mark?


----------



## wackymother

A quetzal. But it would have to be a picture of one, unless you have one lying around the house.    

Oooh, ooh! A quill. From a porcupine. Or a quill pen, the kind that tickles your face when you write with it.


----------



## Dave M

How about a quart container?

Or a quill?

Or a quesadilla (Yes, I know: stinky. But good!) (Quiche fits into the same category.)

Or a famous quote?

Or a quiver (without the arrows!)?

Or a map and brief description of Quebec?


----------



## JoeMid

[_Image deleted - mg_]

OK, not PC...

[_No, not PC at all - mg._]


----------



## AwayWeGo

*32 Ounces*

Maybe a _quart_ of something -- 32 fluid ounces. 

How about a _quiz_ on some school related topic of interest? 

What about a group of 5 similar or identical objects -- _quintuplets_? 

Football cards of famous _quarterbacks_? 

From McDonalds, a _Quarter Pouder_. 

Information about that little island in the Taiwan Strait -- _Quemoy_. 

A fun & interesting school-related _questionnaire_. 

Some fresh-baked biscuits -- the best known form of _quick bread_. 

A description of that famous character from _The Caine Mutiny_ -- _Captain Queeg_. 

I could go on & on. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Kittykatz

*Q*

my first thought was Q-tip.. quarter, quill, something quaker, quaker oaks, queen piece from chess, question (of the day), if none of these ideas or any of the above work.. look in the dictionary.

good luck..

Lisa


----------



## JoeMid

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Information about that little island in the Taiwan Strait -- _Quemoy_. -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


I knew there was some reason I liked you despite the Army background, not many people don't try to pluralize the word strait!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Whoa!  How Could You Tell I Was In The Army?*



			
				JoeMid said:
			
		

> Army


I never realized that my 3-year hitch in the army (1965-68) had stuck with me so much -- particularly since I never advanced beyond E-5 & served my entire enlistment in MOS 02D20 (French Horn Player) with army bands in Virginia & Alaska. 

What gave me away? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Spence

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Married to The Chief Of Staff.


I bet it was your signature, kinda like talking about COMNAVHOUSE.


----------



## Kay H

I think that besides the most timeshares, tuggers have the most imagination.  Some of these suggestions are great.


----------



## Spence

[_Edited to delete political cartoon, the  posting of which violates TUG posting rules._ Dave M, TUG BBS Administrator


----------



## JoeMid

Spence said:
			
		

> [_Edited to delete political cartoon, the  posting of which violates TUG posting rules._ Dave M, TUG BBS Administrator


Holy quisling Batman, it looks like we're both striking out.


----------



## swift

Maybe something from Quiznos or Q-Zar.


----------



## Luanne

And be sure to tell us what he ended up taking.


----------



## CarolynS

Thanks for all your help. I gave him a choice of q-tip or Nestle 'quik' since that is what I had available. He picked q-tip. I liked the quarter pounder idea but since you have to put it in the show and tell box until later in the day we had to pass on that one.


----------



## arlene22

Last week was "Q" for my DD. She brought in a quilt that a friend made for her when she was born.


----------



## ellend

How about queue? Then he could talk about the differences in English English and American English, there have been plenty of posts in the past about this that you could dig out.  (Not sure how you would put one in a box)

Don Quixote


----------



## Dave M

Too late, Ellen. Today was the day!


----------



## ellend

I was at the back of the queue again!!!


----------

